# 2019.08.25 & 26 - Trovoada na Beira Baixa (Vista do Rosmaninhal/Idanha-A-Nova)



## windchill (30 Ago 2019 às 23:11)

Aqui estão as minhas memórias fotográficas de uma fantástica e inesquecível noite de trovoada na Beira Baixa, que tive oportunidade de captar numa saída de puro stormchasing, junto ao Vértice Geodésico do Cabeço Alto, no Rosmaninhal (Idanha-A-Nova). 
Espero que gostem... 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h821xd]
	

2019.08.25 - 213712 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h821uH]
	

2019.08.25 - 213903 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h82HCW]
	

2019.08.25 - 215145 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h821oq]
	

2019.08.25 - 222356 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h7Z9mL]
	

2019.08.26 - 001229 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h7Z8EW]
	

2019.08.26 - 015131 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h81Zmq]
	

2019.08.26 - 015520 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h81Zi4]
	

2019.08.26 - 020557 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h7Z8uv]
	

2019.08.26 - 021233 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (30 Ago 2019 às 23:15)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h7Z8kh]
	

2019.08.26 - 021602 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h7Z87r]
	

2019.08.26 - 022456 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h81Ytd]
	

2019.08.26 - 022747 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h7Z7rJ]
	

2019.08.26 - 023017 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h82FeC]
	

2019.08.26 - 024021 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h7Z7fX]
	

2019.08.26 - 024137 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h7Z7d7]
	

2019.08.26 - 025101 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h82F7y]
	

2019.08.26 - 025346 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h81XV9]
	

2019.08.26 - 030133 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (30 Ago 2019 às 23:17)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h7Z76d]
	

2019.08.26 - 030518 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h82F16]
	

2019.08.26 - 031307 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h81XMJ]
	

2019.08.26 - 031554 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h7Z6VU]
	

2019.08.26 - 032419 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h82ETH]
	

2019.08.26 - 032711 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h81XFg]
	

2019.08.26 - 035846 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h82EP9]
	

2019.08.26 - 041529 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h82EKX]
	

2019.08.26 - 041550 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (30 Ago 2019 às 23:19)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h7Z6K8]
	

2019.08.26 - 041638 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h82EF8]
	

2019.08.26 - 041734 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h82ECT]
	

2019.08.26 - 041923 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h7Z6Dg]
	

2019.08.26 - 042104 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h81Xrt]
	

2019.08.26 - 042317 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h7Z6zd]
	

2019.08.26 - 043301 (NIKON D500) [Rosmaninhal] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]

Que tal?


----------



## Tonton (31 Ago 2019 às 00:18)

Estão fabulosas, grande trabalho!!!!


----------



## windchill (31 Ago 2019 às 00:20)

Obrigado @Tonton


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2019 às 03:57)

Excelentes, memorável mesmo! Qualidade impressionante!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Ago 2019 às 10:09)

A qualidade habitual Nuno, visto assim até parece fácil  Simplesmente fantástico  Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## windchill (5 Set 2019 às 21:13)

Fiz algumas alterações e a maioria das fotos já não aparece no tópico...... a colecção inteira deste evento pode ser vista na ligação abaixo 

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmGHrAkp


----------

